# Pork Loin on EZ Que Rotisserie W/ Pictures



## Bruce B (Mar 20, 2005)

Here's a pork loin I did on the EZ Que Rotiss 6" cradle tonight for dinner. This was 4.25lb loin bought already marinated from Costco. I sprinkled it Kosher, Black Pepper, Granulated Garlic and onion Powder and put it in the cradle.

Cooked for 1 hour and 20 minutes, removed it at 146 internal. @ small chunks of Hickory used. Excellent results for the first cook with the new rotiss. Any questions?

http://community.webshots.com/user/brucebiss


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 20, 2005)

Looks real good Bruce! I just got my 8" rotis. yesterday and put it together. I just pulled a pork roast out of the freezer tonight to defrost for later in the week. Now I can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Dang, I'm hongry!  Is that a standard Weber replacement therm and how is it mounted?

Looks great, Bruce!  8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 21, 2005)

Great looking rotiss pork Brucie!!  YUMMIE!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 21, 2005)

That might be by next toy....that loin looks excellent!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone, it tasted as good as it looks. 

Bill, yes that is a standard Weber replacement therm that I pushed thru a triangle shaped spring clamp from a long stemmed turkey fryer therm, you know the kind with the two holes in them. It is  mounted through one of the top vent holes in the lid.


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 21, 2005)

That looks really tasty Bruce.  I just got my Hobo rotisserie today, can't wait to get home and put it together!  Chickens on sale tomorrow, coincidence?

Rob


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 21, 2005)

Brian, I used some Raspberry Chipotle sauce on mine. I liked it!!!!!!!! The wife and daughter just use chunky applesauce.


----------

